# 65 GTO window felts



## tripower4speed (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking for recommendation on quality window felts for a 65. I ordered a set of "cat whiskers" and they are not going to be useable. I have heard from PY forums that the PUI are also not a very good fit, wondering if anyone here has had success with them from Steele Rubber, or perhaps Repops?

Any details would be helpful so I don't end up ordering and finding out later they don't fit properly.

thanks for any help!


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just got mine for my 67 from Repops and am very happy with them. I did have a problem with one piece that was made mirror image backwards so I called them and they quickly mailed one to me. Great customer service.


----------



## tripower4speed (Jul 8, 2020)

Colorado67GTO said:


> I just got mine for my 67 from Repops and am very happy with them. I did have a problem with one piece that was made mirror image backwards so I called them and they quickly mailed one to me. Great customer service.


Thanks, that is good to know!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

tripower4speed said:


> Looking for recommendation on quality window felts for a 65. I ordered a set of "cat whiskers" and they are not going to be useable. I have heard from PY forums that the PUI are also not a very good fit, wondering if anyone here has had success with them from Steele Rubber, or perhaps Repops?
> 
> Any details would be helpful so I don't end up ordering and finding out later they don't fit properly.
> 
> thanks for any help!





Colorado67GTO said:


> I just got mine for my 67 from Repops and am very happy with them. I did have a problem with one piece that was made mirror image backwards so I called them and they quickly mailed one to me. Great customer service.


Forgive my ignorance but are you talking about the part inside the metal tracks that keeps the window from rattling every time I close the door with the window down? I am wondering what is the best way to fix that but I'm not sure what to try first.


----------



## tripower4speed (Jul 8, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Forgive my ignorance but are you talking about the part inside the metal tracks that keeps the window from rattling every time I close the door with the window down? I am wondering what is the best way to fix that but I'm not sure what to try first.



I believe you are referring to the window run channel weatherstrip. I know the front one is available from Ames etc, but the one inside the door is another story. I'm currently waiting for a response from restoration specialties on weather they offer a rebuild service for them cheers!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

tripower4speed said:


> I believe you are referring to the window run channel weatherstrip. I know the front one is available from Ames etc, but the one inside the door is another story. I'm currently waiting for a response from restoration specialties on weather they offer a rebuild service for them cheers!


Thank you for the clarification. I'll be interested to know what you learn about rebuild options. Please post what you find out.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just did mine on my 67. Ames sends you a roll of the felt that is about two inches wide, maybe a little more. It is just flat stock. They recommend the 3M spray adhesive, which I bought too. You clean all the old material out of the rail and clean up the rail itself. Then you spray the adhesive on both the rail and the back of the felt. I taped off the areas where I didn’t want adhesive. It tacks up pretty quickly so be prepared to work fast. The trick is getting it down into the corners of the inside of the rail. I used a couple of things like a paint stir stick and door shims. The felt wraps around the sides and ends and will most likely need to be trimmed. I still ended up with some wrinkles, but the window moves fine, so I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Colorado67GTO said:


> I just did mine on my 67. Ames sends you a roll of the felt that is about two inches wide, maybe a little more. It is just flat stock. They recommend the 3M spray adhesive, which I bought too. You clean all the old material out of the rail and clean up the rail itself. Then you spray the adhesive on both the rail and the back of the felt. I taped off the areas where I didn’t want adhesive. It tacks up pretty quickly so be prepared to work fast. The trick is getting it down into the corners of the inside of the rail. I used a couple of things like a paint stir stick and door shims. The felt wraps around the sides and ends and will most likely need to be trimmed. I still ended up with some wrinkles, but the window moves fine, so I am not going to worry about it.


Thank you. What does Ames call it, or better still, what is the part number?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

The Ames part number is F239G. Page 119 of the G36 catalog. A328k is their part for the adhesive.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Colorado67GTO said:


> The Ames part number is F239G. Page 119 of the G36 catalog. A328k is their part for the adhesive.


Thank you


----------

